# C2 or C3



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well um,,,,,,, it's like this: We are all foreigners and none of us speak English. We also don't do ring circuits and most haven't a clue what is a C3 or a C3. Unless they happen to be Orthodontists......


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I’d say that is why he posted in the UK section, where they only speak English.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

@gpop


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Hes saying on the kitchen ring main they tapped a feeder for a light. They installed a fuse as a light circuit should be 5 amp max (if i remember correctly). 
As for C2 and C3 its been 23 years since i left i have no idea.


----------

